# It was all sooo innocent.....



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I sent a few packages here and there, really nothing but getting acquainted with some of the BOTL and SOTL,then something awful happened! Two salvos rocked the mailbox today. Totally destroyed my two small trees and Mazda Mini Van. My wife was able to escape by hiding behind my oldest son. He was badly hurt but will survive. The Mad men behind these attacks- Tobacmon and Puffer!

Tobacmon sent me-
1- Trinidad
1- H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon
1- E.O. 601 box Pressed Maduro
1- Gurkha X Fuerta
1- Padilla Hybrid
1- Gurkha Boer
1- Coronado by La Flor
1- Arturo Fuentes

Puffer sent me-
1- Camacho Jamastran
1- Gurkha Shaggy
1- RP Fusion
1- Baccarat
2- Gran Habano Corojo #5
2- Ancient Warriors

Excellent smokes thanks Paul, thanks Kevin.

So I settle down and start cleaning up when a big back Lincoln continental pulls up and WHAM I get hit CAO MAFIA STYLE!
The pictures speak for themselves. Bobaganoosh hammered me hard and literally took out my family and some of my dead relatives!
The contents-
1 CAO Vision Humidor/Lighted Box with-
2- CAO Americas
3- CAO Maduro BP Torps
3- CAO MAduro BP Robustos
4- CAO L'Anniversaire BP Torps
1- CAO MX2 Robusto
9- CAO Criollo

1 CAO The Soprano's Limited Edition Humidor with-
8- CAO Brazilia Robusto
1- CAO Italia Robusto
10- CAO Sopranos Edition Associates
28- CAO Sopranos Edition Boss
3- CAO Vision

What can I say the CAO Mob took me out. Christian this was a very generous bomb and I will figure a way to retaliate, after I go into the witness protection program!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Damnit man.
You got rocked!!!!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

HOLY [email protected]%T!!! Unreal.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CincyBrown said:


> HOLY [email protected]%T!!! Unreal.


What he said, what he said


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The nerve of some people! You are just minding your own business and WHAM!! Ummm.....yeah....right..:lol: We all know your history.

All around some stellar hits! And that Vision box is pretty cool!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN! You got rocked like the Buckeyes!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

You could probably see the crater from those blasts from outer space! WOW!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW!!! sweet bomb. but the CAO AMERICAs...oh my gosh, THE AMERICAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Lucky-chub Very nice hit.
I just ordered a box of the CAO Brazilias today. One of my new found loves


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

That was no bomb--those bastards went Chernobyl on your ass!!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like you got acquainted with the Cigar Live "family" and someone put a hit out on you...

:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one. great smokes


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Well it's about time someone put the hurt on old chubs. The old boy definately needed some blowing up like big time. Very well executed fellas! Awesome hit!


----------



## greycliff (Jan 6, 2008)

unbelievable, the fallout is drifting this way!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very very very deserving member that was much deserved


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's awesome.
Very well deserved.
Sister Christian is sick.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wait a sec!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I read this correctly...the BOBA sent him the Limited Edition Sopranos humi filled with all those CAOs!!! And then filled up a Vision humi with more sticks????

THAT IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Enjoy those Chub, when you recover!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Chubz, you got hit by a pro!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang now that is one serious hit! Haha! that is simply amazing indeed! Could not have happend to a better person.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn they got there quick-- And Damn what the hell is going on- Wow-- sent a Bomb and did not realize I would be part of this? Puffer & I knew about each other and very nice deployment Puf , But Bigfoot worked on his on and man what a hit--Finally something in retaliation---Oh shite man can you hear it?? 


:huh_oh:I hear something---Can anyone hear what I hear?:arghhhh:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Dayum! Now THAT is a hit!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The 601 is one of my faves; great smokes!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice hit:biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Some very nice smokes there ... Especially the 601 maduro and the Coronado :dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is the break down on CAO....

The Extreme Beli are 3 yrs old
The Mad annies are 2 yrs old
The America's are 2 months old
The Criollo are 2 yrs old
The MX2 is 2 yrs old
The Brazilia and Italia are 9 months old
The Vision are at just over a yr
The Soprano Associates are just over a yr
The Soprano Tony Sopranos are just over a yr old

Enjoy!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding, a well aged bomb as well


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Here is the break down on CAO....
> 
> The Extreme Beli are 3 yrs old
> The Mad annies are 2 yrs old
> ...


Thanks Brian, I smoked one of the Associates this morning and it was a kickass smoke! I have not smoked any of the Sopranos until now and if they are all as good as that one I am hooked!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

major congrats! a bomb that big, i'm glad it didnt do too much damage!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I can not take credit for this... It's true, I was the master mind behind this unholy destruction of Chubz. The the credit belongs to Bigfoot, he was the "muscle" behind the bomb! Chubz needed needed to be knocked down a peg or two (or TEN!) and he got what was coming to him! Thanks for being such a generous BOTL Mitchell. And thanks for making this happen Brian.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

holy snikeys! these bombs just keep getting better and better! that one should leave the man out of commision for a while!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

they look hot!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Here is the break down on CAO....
> 
> The Extreme Beli are 3 yrs old
> The Mad annies are 2 yrs old
> ...


My god man, that is one hell of a hit!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

No problem Christian, but really, its all your fault!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very very nice hit!!!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

couldnt of happend to a better guy....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great hit


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I can not take credit for this... It's true, I was the master mind behind this unholy destruction of Chubz. The the credit belongs to Bigfoot, he was the "muscle" behind the bomb! Chubz needed needed to be knocked down a peg or two (or TEN!) and he got what was coming to him! Thanks for being such a generous BOTL Mitchell. And thanks for making this happen Brian.


That explains the CAO warheads!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! What a hit


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh, guys, my local b&m isn't that well stocked!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

terrasco said:


> Sheesh, guys, my local b&m isn't that well stocked!


What he said and then add half the UK isnt that well stocked


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

amazing hit to a very deserving mad bomber
way to go guys


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Yikes!!! Now that is a niiiiice one!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn insane hit,CAO Sopranos and Criollos :dribble: plus 601s,La flor coranado....damn grerat hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I wanted to "Thank Everyone" who participated in this massive attack on Chubz--He was throwing Bombs all over the map and thought he was a well deserving BOTL. Mitch you have crippled many here and you probably will continue as you have already. Thanks Bro--very much!

Thanks Again ---


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Im speechless. This is one stellar bomb!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> wait a sec!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I read this correctly...the BOBA sent him the Limited Edition Sopranos humi filled with all those CAOs!!! And then filled up a Vision humi with more sticks????
> 
> THAT IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya...


----------

